# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الأحد 14 / 3 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صبااح الخير

حالة الطقس لليوم ..


 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم السبت 14\3\1431  الموافق 28/02/2010

تتهيأ الفرصة باذن الله تعالى لظهور سحب ركامية  ممطرة على مناطق شمال المملكة تشمل المناطق الواقعة بين الجوف وعرعر والقريات تسبق  بعواصف ترابية على تلك المناطق وارتفاع طفيف في درجات الحرارة العظمى كما تظهر  السحب الركامية الممطرة في فترة الظهيرة خاصة على مرتفعات عسير وجازان ولا يستبعد  تكون الضباب على اجزاء من المرتفعات واجزاء من سواحل الخليج العربي في فترة الصباح  الباكر .


البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية على الجزئين الاوسط والجنوبي  بسرعة 15-40 كم/ساعة و جنوبية غربية على الجزء الشمالي بسرعة 20-40 كم/ساعة قد تصل  الى 55 كم/ساعة .
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف قد يصل إلى مترين  . 
حالـة البحر: متوسط الموج إلى مائج فترة الظهيرة .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية شرقية بسرعة 15- 38  كم/ساعة.
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .
 حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 6 و31 دقيقه صباحا ً:
حالة الجو : ضباب 

درجة  الحراره /19مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 63  %

سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 4 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طلق ناري يصيب مواطن بالقطيف


أصيب مواطن يبلغ من العمر 24 عاما بطلق ناري أثناء مزاولة البيع بحراج سوق واقف بالقرب من سوق الخميس  وقد تم نقله بواسطة الهلال الأحمر. 
وبمناقشته أفاد بحضور شخصين ملثمين أطلق  أحدهما عليه عدة طلقات بسبب خلافات سابقة من قبل المدعى عليه ، بالرغم من أن الخلاف  قد تم تسويته .
ونتج عن ذلك إصابات سطحية وحالته مستقرة وبمعاينة موقع الحادث  عثر على ظرفين فارغين تعد لسلاح نوع مسدس،حيث تم اتخاذ اللازم وجار إحضار المدعى  عليه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«تقنية القطيف» تبدأ استقبال طلبات الالتحاق بها 






بدأت الكلية التقنية بمحافظة القطيف أمس في استقبال طلبات الراغبين في الالتحاق بها  في برنامج الدبلوم (انتظام ومواز ) للتخصصات المتاحة بالكلية ( تخصص المحاسبة،  الدعم الفني والإنتاج الكيمائي ) للفصل التدريبي الثالث ,ويغلق باب التقديم في 24/3  / 1431هـ, وللتسجيل ومزيد من المعلومات حول شروط القبول يمكن زيارة الموقع  الإلكتروني للمؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني, علما بأنه سوف  يتم إشعار المتقدمين للكلية عبر رسالة sms في حال تم ترشيحهم للقبول، وسيتم استلام  وثائق المرشحين بتاريخ 30/3/1431هـ. أوضح ذلك وكيل الكلية لشؤون المتدربين المهندس  ناصر اليمني.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مداهمة 5 مفحطين ومصادرة 8 سيارات بالقطيف





استمرارا للحملات المرورية التي تدشنها مرور محافظة القطيف تمكنت  الدوريات المرورية من الحد من ظاهرة التفحيط في المحافظة، حيث قامت بمداهمة أكثر من  5 مراهقين منهم 2 أحداث يمارسون التفحيط خلال فترة الإجازة الأسبوعية وتم تطبيق  النظام بحقهم وعرضهم على هيئة الجزاءات، وتم إحالة الأحداث إلى دار الملاحظة، كما  تم سحب 8 سيارات منها 3 سيارات بدون سائق حيث مارس أصحابها التفحيط بها وتركوها  وهربوا وجارٍ إحضار الأشخاص لإيقافهم. كما تم مصادرة أكثر من 7 دراجات نارية غير  نظامية. وكان لهذه الحملة أثر ايجابي لجميع أهالي المحافظة مطالبين إدارة المرور  بتكثيف الحملات واستمرارها خصوصا في أيام عطلة نهاية الأسبوع، مطالبين الجهات  المعنية بعدم التساهل معهم واتخاذ الإجراءات المشددة بحقهم. كما أبدى المواطنون  والأهالي تعاونهم مع الجهات الأمنية لرصد من يقوم بالتفحيط وتسجيل أرقام السيارات  وتسليمها لهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف ..  أبو ذر الغفاري تكرم المتفوقين




كرمت ادارة مدرسة أبي ذر الغفاري الابتدائية بالقطيف الطلبة  المتفوقين في الفترة الثانية من الفصل الدراسي الأول للعام الجاري ، وسلم مدير  المدرسة / جعفر المرزوق الهدايا للطلاب بحضور وكيل المدرسة / محمد النعيم ، والمرشد  الطلابي / علي آل عبيد وقد اثنى جميع الحضور على مستوى الحفل ومدى اهتمام المسئولين  بابنائهم الطلاب ومدى الحفاوة التي يلاقيها الطلاب المتميزين من معلميهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الجمعية الوطنية لحقوق الإنسان تدرس ملف قضية «عدم تكافؤ النسب»



الطفله ريماس مع والدتها


تتابع الجمعية الوطنية لحقوق الإنسان ملف قضية «عبدالله وسميرة»  بسبب «عدم تكافؤ النسب» الذي سلم إلى اللجنة القانونية في الجمعية، كما أنها ستتم  تحديد مسار التحرك القضائي في القضية، والتواصل مع الجهات القضائية المعنية،  والجهات الرسمية الأخرى التي تدخلت في القضية مؤخرا.وقال المستشار القانوني في  الجمعية الوطنية لحقوق الإنسان خالد الفاخري الذي تسلم ملف القضية، إلى انه بدأ  التنسيق مع الجمعية لإعداد خطة عمل، تخضع لدرس القضية من الجوانب كافة، وذلك من أجل  البدء في التحرك، ومعرفة الإجراءات المناسبة، ودرس القضية من جوانبها كافة، ومعرفة  الدور الذي ستقوم به الجمعية، ما يتطلب مراجعة ملف القضية كاملاً. مشيرا إلى أن  القضية تم عرضها على رئيس الجمعية الدكتور مفلح القحطاني الذي التقى عبد الله  وزوجته سميرة وقدما شرحا لقضيتهما مع كافة المستندات المتعلقة بالقضية.وأوضح الزوج  عبدالله آل مهدي أن الجلسة التي عقدت الأسبوع الماضي في إمارة المنطقة الشرقية،  ناقشت مسألة الأوراق المزورة، وتم التعرف على عدد من التفاصيل والمستجدات. وتمر  القضية حالياً، في مسار مخاطبات رسمية، لمعرفة أسباب تأخير عقد جلسات في محكمة  القطيف الكبرى. وأضاف أن تحويل الملف إلى القضاء الأعلى، والتدخل الإيجابي من قبل  جمعية حقوق الإنسان، بعد إجراءات مُطولة بين الجهات الرسمية، سينجم عنه صدور حكم،  أو نقض قرار التفريق المؤقت. ورفضت الزوجة سميرة إبعاد زوجها غصبا عنها بأمر ناظر  القضية، وقالت لا أريد الطلاق، أريد ان أعيش بسلام، وكل ما نطمح إليه هو فرصة العيش  سوياً بسلام. وهذا حقنا الشرعي في اختيار الزوج وحق الزوجية. ونحن نطالب بهذا الحق  الشرعي.يشار إلى أن عبدالله آل مهدي الذي ينتظر وزوجته صدور حكم قضائي في قضيتهما  التي رفعها والد الزوجة مطالبًا بالتفريق بينهما بسبب «عدم تكافؤ النسب» بعد مرور  نحو عامين ونصف العام على زواجهما الذي أثمر عن إنجاب الطفلة ريماس 16 شهرا، اضطرا  للانفصال مؤقتا في انتظار صدور حكم قضائي في قضيتهما، كما توقع مراقبون أن تنتهي  القضية بنهاية سعيدة بعد تدخل جهات رسمية إضافة إلى تدخل الجمعية الوطنية لحقوق  الإنسان التي تابعت مجريات القضية، الذين وعدوا بمتابعة القضية مع الجهات المعنية  وتسريع النظر فيها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الغبار يواصل هجماته وتقلب الأجواء يستمر 40 يوماً





تواصلت موجة الغبار على المنطقة الشرقية لليوم الثالث على التوالي  حيث نشطت الرياح المثيرة للاتربة وتدنت الرؤية الافقية ،وامتنع الصيادون عن ارتياد  البحر ، كما شهدت المستشفيات وخاصة في أقسام الطوارئ حضورا كبيرا للاطفال المصابين  بالربو ، وقالت مصادر فلكية ان الموجة الغبارية ستستمر حتى اليومين المقبلين بسبب  منخفض جوي قادم على الشرقية من وسط آسيا ، في حين خلت الشوارع تقريبا من المارة ،  كما شهد الكورنيش إقبالا قليلا من المواطنين والمقيمين بسبب تدني درجات الحرارة  ليلا. وأوضح عضو هيئة التدريس بقسم الفيزياء بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن  الدكتور علي الشكري ان تقلب الاجواء الغبارية مستمرة لمدة 40 يوما من منتصف فبراير  الى نهاية ابريل وتتقطع بين فترة وأخرى ثم تعود. وقال إن الجو يكون غير مستقر خلال  فترة الخروج من فصل البرد والدخول لفترة الصيف, مضيفا أن الاجواء تستمر في التقلب  من حيث الرياح الشمالية شمالية شرقية تكون سطحية محملة برياح الغبار التي تمر على  صحاري تحمل ذرات الرمل الناعمة تؤثر على الرؤية اما الرياح الجنوبية جنوبية شرقية  تكون محملة بالرطوبة مما يؤدي الى زيادتها.
وذكر أنه من المحتمل تشكيل سحب  تراكمية مع احتمال نزول مطر. مبينا ان فصل الربيع يبدأ من 21 مارس المواقف 5 ربيع  الثاني وهو بداية برج الحمل ويستمر الى 22 يونيو الموافق 10 رجب وبدخوله يبدأ فصل  الصيف وهو بداية برج السرطان.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و الذرات المتطايرة في الجو تؤثر على «الأجنة»





أكد استشاري أمراض الانف والاذن والحنجرة بمستشفى عنك العام  الدكتور صادق السليمان ان الاجواء الحالية تؤثر على اصحاب الأمراض الحساسية  والفيروسية التي تنشط من امراض الزكام والحرارة والتي تتأثر من خلال الانتقال من جو  بارد الى حار حيث ترتفع تلك الامراض الفيروسية بشكل كبير وزيادة تلك الامراض يؤدي  الى زيادة النوبات الربوية.
واضاف ان الحوامل المصابات بالربو الذي لها تاريخ  مرضي تكون النتائج عليها وعلى الجنين سلبية ويجب الوقاية حسب الزمان والمكان  والابتعاد عن المناطق المصابة بالغبار وتقلب الجو من ناحية الزمان التحول من فصل  الى آخر ويلزم العناية بالأطفال بشكل اكبر المصابين بالأمراض الربو.
ونصح المرضى  بعدم الخروج في الاجواء المصاحبة للغبار خاصة الاماكن العامة كالبحر لانها تساعد  على زيادة المرض ومشاكل صحية فيروسية.
وأكد ضرورة مراعاة عدة احتياطات ضرورية  عند الخروج من المنزل منها وضع قطعة قماش مبللة بالماء والكمامات الخاصة، وكذلك غسل  أغطية النوم مرة بالأسبوع واستخدام أغطية خاصة ضد غثة الغبار التي تعتبر من أهم  العوامل المثيرة للربو. مشيرا إلى ازدياد نسب مراجعي المستشفيات بأعداد كبيرة نتيجة  تعرضهم لحالات الربو والحساسية الشديدة قياسا على عدد المراجعين الذين يراجعون  العيادات في الأوقات العادية وخصوصا غير المنتظمين في تناول الأدوية الوقائية  المقررة لهم. وقال: إن عدد الحالات التي تراجع المستشفى في الأحوال العادية قليلة  ولكنها تتضاعف في حالات الأجواء المغبرة حيث تكتظ العيادات الخارجية للمستشفى  بالمصابين. وأوضح ان تأثير الغبار الذي داهم المنطقة الشرقية منذ 5 أيام على  الأطفال كبير خاصة ان الذرات المتطايرة في الجو والعالقة فيه تستنشق داخل الجهاز  التنفسي وتمر عبر الأنف والحنجرة والقصبة الهوائية والشعيبات الهوائية وخلال مرورها  على حسب حجم هذه الذرات فالأحجام الكبيرة تستقر في مقدمة أجهزة التنفس العليا خاصة  الأنف والحنجرة فيما تنفذ الصغيرة لداخل الجهاز التنفسي والقصبة الهوائية ثم  الشعيبات الهوائية الدقيقة. 
وأشار إلى ان اشد الناس تحسسا للغبار هم مرضى الربو  بسبب الغبار الذي يعتبر مهيجا حادا لهؤلاء المرضى لان اغلبهم يعانون حاليا من الكحة  والصفير وضيق التنفس إضافة لتعرضهم لنوبات حادة لاسيما الذين لا يتناولون أدوية  الحساسية بصفة منتظمة ما يجعلهم عرضة لهذه الأعراض التي تزداد حدة في حالات الطقس  المغبر. ونصح د. حسين مرضى الحساسية بمتابعة التقلبات الجوية وحالة الطقس خاصة مع  ازدياد حدة الغبار أو التباين الحاد لدرجات الحرارة الذي يعتبر من الأسباب الرئيسية  لظهور الأعراض.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تأخر 3 رحلات « قطار» ونشر فرق الصيانة بالخط الحديدي 



أدى الغبار الذي غطى سماء المنطقـــة الشرقية الى تأخر 3 رحلات  أمس نتيجـــة تدني مستوى الرؤية في بعض المناطق على طول الخط. مدير إدارة  العـــلاقات العامـــة بالمؤسســـة العامة للخطوط الحديدية محمد أبو زيد أن الرحلة  رقم 3 القادمة من الرياض تأخرت 38 دقيقة فيما تأخرت الرحلتان 2 و4 20 دقيقة  القادمتان من الرياض.واشار الى صدور تعليمات لجميع قادة القطارات بتوخي الحذر  والتقليل من سرعة القطارات في حالة دخول مناطق تنعدم فيها لرؤية حفاظا على سلامة  الركاب . مؤكدا حرص المؤسسة على تسيير القطارات في مثل هذه الأجواء التي لم تصل إلى  حد الخطوة القصوى , منوها إلى أن هناك معايير تلتزم بها المؤسسة وهذه المعايير  معمول بها عالميا. وهذا ما يميز هذه الوسيلة التي وصفها بالأكفأ بين وسائل النقل في  مثل تلك الأجواء المناخية بعكس الطائرات التي قد تتأثر وتتأخر رحلاتها أو تغير  مسارها, مشيرا إلى أن المؤسسة تسير يوميا 30 رحلة من 4 محطات هي الدمام و بقيق  والهفوف والرياض. واضاف أبو زيد أن جميع الرحلات تحركت ووصلت في مواعيدها المقررة  وأن السائقين لم يشكوا من الأجواء سوى تدني الرؤية في بعض المناطق وهو لم ينعكس على  سرعة القطار التي تصل في بعض الأحيان إلى130 كيلو مترا في الساعة مبينا أن هناك  قلقا في حالة هبوب الرياح الشديدة ومن المتوقع أن تزحف الرمال على خطوط القطار مما  قد يسبب بعض المشاكل. وأشار إلى اتخاذ المؤسسة كافة الإجراءات اللازمة ومنها نشر 10  فرق صيانة على امتداد الخط الحديدي خاصة في الأماكن المتوقع أن تكون بها حركة رياح  شديدة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وارتباك 10 رحلات «داخلية وخارجية» بمطار الملك فهد


شهد مطار الملك فهد الدولي بالدمام أمس الأول تأخر 10 رحلات  «داخلية وخارجية» بسبب الغبار فيما لم تتأثر حركة الطيران أمس بحسب مصدر مطلع  بالمطار. واضاف المصدر ان يوم الجمعة الماضي شهد تأخر إقلاع رحلتين الى الرياض  وجدة, فيما تأخر إقلاع رحلة للمدينة المنورة. وأضاف ان الغبار ساهم أيضا في تأخر  وصول رحلة الباحة إلى مطار الدمام ورحلة أخرى كانت قادمة من الرياض واشار إلى أن  تأخر اقلاع رحلة خارجية متجهة إلى دبي، فيما تأخر وصول رحلة كانت قادمة من نجران  وأخرى قادمة من دكا, كما تأخرت رحلة متجهة إلى المدينة المنورة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استقالة 20عاملا و10 موظفين 

تكرار سرقات الحقائب بمطار الملك فهد 



أفاد مصدر بمطار الملك فهد الدولي بأن احد ركاب الرحلة الدولية  والقادمة من دبي برحلة رقم 557 بتاريخ 24 فبراير 2010 فقد جوالا من حقيبته الموجودة  في مخزن الطائرة.
وكان الراكب قد اكتشف ذلك عند استلامه حقيبة الامتعة وعلى  الفور تقدم ببلاغ لدى قسم خدمات الركاب في الصالة الدولية والتي قامت بالتحقيق في  الواقعة . هذا ويؤكد العديد من الركاب والمسئولين انتشار السرقات في الاونة الاخيرة  والذي يبين مدى اهمال الاشراف والرقابة لمسئولي هذه الادارة , وأشارت مصادر مسئولة  بأن عمليات السرقات التى تحدث هي دواع انتقامية من بعض العاملين ضد اداراتهم بسبب  سوء التعامل الاداري مع العمالة الوافدة وفي ظل الظروف المعيشية وتدني الراتب الذي  لا يتعدى 500 ريال وقد تم ضبط عدد من العمالة في حالات تلبس عدة مرات . وأشار احد  الموظفين أن تلك الظروف التي يعيشها العامل تسببت في تدني مستوى الخدمات المقدمة  لشركات الطيران ازدادت حالات هروب العمال الاجانب فيما تقدم اكثر من 20 عاملا  اجنبيا دفعة واحدة و 10 موظفين سعوديين باستقالاتهم ايضا في أشهر متفاوتة بحثا عن  وظيفة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استمرار السماح للصيادين بدخول البحر

تعطل «قاربين» وإنقاذ 4 متنزهين بشواطئ الشرقية


أكد الناطق الإعلامي لحرس الحدود بالمنطقة الشرقية العقيد محمد  الغامدي تعطل قاربي تنزه على متنهما 4 أشخاص خلال اليومين الماضيين وقامت الدوريات  بإنقاذهم، واضاف أن كثافة الغبار لم تصل إلى حد منع الصيادين من دخول  البحر.
وجدد تأكيداته على ضرورة التقيد بوسائل السلامة والتزود بالوقود الكافي  ,مشيرا إلى أن حرس الحدود يصرح يوميا لـ300 إلى 500 قارب بين نزهة وصيد مبينا أن  العدد قل كثيرا ليقتصر دخول البحر على الصيادين الذين يمتلكون مراكب أكبر من قوارب  التنزه وتتحمل سوء الأحوال الجوية إلى حد ما. وشدد الغامدي على ضرورة اكتمال وسائل  السلامة والاتصال بحرس الحدود بشكل مستمر لمعرفة أحوال الطقس الذي يتغير كل 6 ساعات  بالاتصال على 994, منوها إلى أن القيادة تتواصل مع مركز الأرصاد الوطني للحصول على  التقاريرالمحدثة, طالبا من الصيادين الاستمرار في الاتصال بالقيادة حتى عند خروجهم  من البحر لمعرفة سرعة الرياح وارتفاع الموج والضباب وغيرها لأن البحر يختلف عن  البر.
وذكر الغامدي أن بعض أصحاب المراكب يكتفي بتوفير 3 سترات نجاة بينما  المتواجدين على المركب 5 أشخاص, وعن المرحلة التي يصل فيها الوضع للمنع قال: إن هذا  الأمر يقرره ضباط الميدان باعتبار أن الأجواء تختلف من محافظة لأخرى, كما أن بعض  الشواطئ تكون مفتوحة ويكون الموج فيه أكثر ارتفاعا والبعض الآخر يكون مغلقا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خلاف بين صحة الشرقية ومالك مبنى يحرم 10 آلاف نسمة من العلاج





تسبب خلاف بين المديرية العامة للشئون الصحية بالمنطقة الشرقية  ومالك المبنى الذي استأجرته الشئون الصحية لاحد المراكز الصحية بالدمام (مركز صحي  حي النخيل) في حرمان اكثر من 10 الاف مواطن ومقيم من العلاج بعد ان رفضت الشئون  الصحية الموافقة على رفع الإيجار السنوي للمبنى الذي تم استئجاره من قبل الشئون  الصحية.
وقال عدد من سكان الحي ان اغلاق المركز سيؤدي الى حرمانهم من العلاج  منوهين الى بعد المراكز الصحية الأخرى عن مساكنهم مبينين ان عدد سكان الحي يصل الى  قرابة 10 آلاف نسمة غير المقيمين . وقال طارق الذكير لم يتبق على المهلة التي حددها  صاحب المبنى الا اسبوعين وسيتم بعدها اغلاق المركز دون ان تقوم الشؤون الصحية  بتوفير مبنى بديل للمركز او حل مشكلته .
ودعا فهد العلي الى بناء مركز صحي بالحي  منوها الى ان عدد المستفيدين من المركز الحالي يؤكد على أهمية بناء حكومي للمركز .  .
ولفت احمد القحطاني الى قيام الشئون الصحية ببناء مراكز صحية بعدد من الاحياء  ولم يتم الالتفات لحي النخيل رغم ان عدد سكانه كبير جدا .
من جهتها رفضت الشئون  الصحية بالمنطقة الشرقية التعليق على القضية واكتفت بانها ستنظر الى الوضع وتحاول  ايجاد حل لتخرج من الازمة التي وقعت فيها مع صاحب المبنى .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حصر100 مزرعة بطريق الجشة العقير و«ممثل»المالية يؤجل التثمين 



حصرت وزارة النقل 100 مزرعة بطريق الجشة - العقير ضمن خطوات انهاء  اجراءات التثمين ، وعلمت "اليوم" ان "النقل" طالبت وزارة المالية بسرعة تعيين  ممثلها بلجنة التثمين بعد ان حددت الجهات الاخرى ممثليها وهي الأمانة والإمارة  والغرفة التجارية الصناعية ووزارة النقل ، وفى سياق مختلف قامت وزارة النقل بتثمين  فيلا سكنية تحمل رقم 24 بطريق الملك عبدالله ضمن نطاق نزع الملكيات بطريق الهفوف -  العقير والتي تقوم بها وزارة النقل بانهاء جميع اجراءاتها ، واشارت المصادر الى  قيام لجنة الحصر بتثمن العمارة على انها ارض فضاء وهو ما سيقابل باعتراض مالكها  باعتبارها عمارة سكنية تحمل ترخيصا من الامانة بالبناء وتحوي مباني وعددا من  المحلات .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اختناق وإصابة طفلين في حريق منزلهم بالجرن


أصيب طفلان بحروق متفاوتة اثر نشوب حريق في منزلهما بالاسكان  التنموي بقرية الجرن بمحافظة الاحساء والتي تبعد عن الهفوف 13 كيلومترا, وقد هرعت  فرقتين من مدينة المبرز والعيون لإطفاء الحريق بمتابعة العقيد محمد يحي الزهراني  وقد نتج عن الحريق إصابة طفلين احدهما يبلغ من العمر 10 أعوام بحروق بنسبة 35% اما  الآخر فيبلغ من العمر 12 عاما, وجاءت نسبة الحروق 12% وتم انتشالهما من موقع الحريق  وهما يعانيان من حالة اختناق نتيجة الأدخنة وتم نقلهما على الفور الي مستشفي الامير  سعود بن جلوي بالمبرز فيما يسعي الدفاع المدني لمعرفة اسباب الحادث, وأكد شهود عيان  ان الحريق نشب في بدايته في غرفة المجلس نتيجة عبث الاطفال ومن ثم انتقلت ألسنة  اللهب الي الغرف الاخري حيث هرع السكان لإخراج المصابين الذين أصيبوا بحالات اختناق  نتيجة الدخان الكثيف والذي غطى أرجاء المكان.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سقوط القاتل الإثيوبي..
أجرم في الرياض وأختبأ في مكة
سقط قاتل أثيوبي كان متخفيا في هيئة راعي أغنام في منطقة خلوية قرب محافظة الكامل  بعد أن أجهز على مواطن في الرياض.
وأسهم تنسيق أمني بين شرطتي العاصمة وجدة في  كشف المخبأ والقبض على القاتل الهارب لتنهي بذلك رحلة اختباء طويلة بدأها الجاني في  الرياض مرورا بجدة وانتهاء في محافظة الكامل. وبحسب الحثيثات فإن الأثيوبي قتل  المواطن في منطقة بعيدة عن النطاق العمراني في الرياض، ثم توارى عن الأنظار لتبدأ  سلطات الأمن عمليات بحث موسعة عن المتهم انتهت باستجواب عشرات من معارفه، ودلت  المعلومات المتوافرة أن الجاني هرب إلى الكامل فقررت شرطة العاصمة التنسيق مع  السلطات الأمنية في جدة، لتتولى وحدة البحث والتحريات والبحث الجنائي التحري  الميداني وجمع المعلومات عن المتهم وتحديد مخبئه، واتضح من التحريات المبدئية أن  أشخاصا من ذات الجنسية أعانوا المتهم على الهرب والاختفاء، وانتقلت فرقة أمنية إلى  محافظة الكامل واكتشفت أن القاتل اختار مخبأه في منطقة رعوية متخذا هيئة راعي  أغنام، وتم تمرير المعلومات إلى شعبة البحث الجنائي في العاصمة المقدسة التي نجحت  في التوصل إلى القاتل. وأبلغ الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة العاصمة المقدسة، الرائد عبد  المحسن الميمان، أن التنسيق الأمني المكثف بين الأجهزة الأمنية ساهم في القبض على  القاتل الأثيوبي. وسيتم ترحيله للعاصمة الرياض لاستكمال التحقيق معه بواسطة الجهة  المعنية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حريق المردم الهائل يحجب الرؤية في الطائف


اندلع حريق هائل  في منطقة الطمر الصحي في الطائف فجر أمس الأول، وشوهدت ألسنة اللهب والدخان الأسود  تتصاعد من أطنان مخلفات الطمر الصحي ما أدى إلى تعرض مصابي الحساسية والربو إلى  حالات اختناق استلزمت مراجعتهم للمستشفيات، واتهم مواطنون عمالا مخالفين بإضرام  النار في المخلفات، مشيرين إلى أن السحب السوداء الداكنة حجبت الرؤية ولاسيما في  الأحياء الشرقية.

وأكد الناطق الإعلامي في إدارة الدفاع المدني في  الطائف، المقدم خالد القطاني، أن أربع فرق باشرت موقع الحريق والسيطرة على الأوضاع،  واستمر الاشتعال قرابة 15 ساعة على مساحة 2400 متر مربع، كما شاركت 21 ناقلة من  مصلحة المياه إلى جانب عدد كبير من المعدات الثقيلة والآليات التابعة لأمانة  الطائف. وفي موازاة ذلك أكدت مصادر أمنية  أن العمالة المخالفة التي تقطن  منطقة الطمر هي التي أشعلت النيران.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رحيل معتمرة مغربية وجرح 17 في تحطم حافلة
وحوداث متفرقه اخرى ..


قضت معتمرة مغربية وجرح 17 آخرين أمس نتيجة انقلاب الحافلة المقلة لهم على طريق  الهجرة بين مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة قرب الكيلو 95. وبحسب المتحدث الرسمي في  الدفاع المدني في منطقة المدينة المنورة العقيد منصور بطيحان الجهني فإن غرفة  العمليات تلقت نداء بعد انقلاب حافلة تقل معتمرين مغاربة على طريق الهجرة عند  الكيلو 95 فتحركت إلى مسرح الحادث فرق إنقاذ وإسعاف من الدفاع المدني والهلال  الأحمر والشؤون الصحية، واتضح بعد الوصول أن الحافلة ارتطمت بلوحة إرشادية عملاقة  قبل أن ترتطم بجبل على جانب الطريق، وعملت فرق الإنقاذ على تحرير المحتجزين  باستخدام قواطع الحديد والمناشير الكهربائية وأسفر الحادث عن وفاة امرأة وجرح 17  نقلوا عن طريق سيارت إسعاف الهلال الأحمر والشؤون الصحية إلى مستشفيات المدينة  المنورة. 
بينما غيب الموت طالبا وسائقا يمنيا و جرح خمسة آخرون أمس بعد انقلاب  وتحطم السيارة المقلة لهم على طريق عفيف المردمة، وذكر مدير العلاقات العامة في  مستشفى عفيف العام محمد الضليعي أن طوارئ المستشفى استقبلت ظهر أمس خمس حالات إصابة  وحالتي وفاة لطالب في العاشرة من عمره وسائق يمني.
هذا وتعرضت صبية في الثانية عشرة  من عمرها صباح أمس لحادث دهس، فيما نجت والدتها عندما دهمتهما سيارة مسرعة أثناء  عبورهما لشارع محوري جنوب بحرة. ولازالت الفتاة تتلقى العلاج في مستشفى الحرس  الوطني.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فتاة تنقذ والدها من بين فكي ضبع مفترس



أحد المواطنين في الستين من العمر بمحافظة المندق الواقعة شمال منطقة الباحة تفاجأ  بهجوم ضبع مفترس كان متربصاً داخل بدروم منزله الذي تُرك مفتوحاً طوال الليل الأمر  الذي مكن أحد الضباع الجائرة من الولوج داخل البدروم المجاور لحضيرة الأغنام .  

الضبع المفترس هاجم المواطن المسن والذي قاومه وجهاً لوجه بكل شجاعة حتى  تمكن من طرحه أرضاً إلا أن الضبع تمكن من نهشه في الفخذ ونال من الساق وكذلك قضم  أصابع اليد اليسرى ، الأمر الذي جعل المواطن يستنجد في أهله بعد أن أحكم الإمساك  برقبة الضبع حتى حضرت ابنته بعصى غليظة وضربت الضبع في رأسه عدة ضربات مستخدمة  العصا والأحجار حتى هرب الضبع المفترس ، وتم نقل المواطن م.ع إلى مستشفى المندق  العام لمعالجة ما أصابه من جروح بليغة . 

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن الضباع  والذئاب تظهر بين فترة وأخرى وتشكل خطراً على سكان القرى الواقعة على حواف  المنكسرات الجبلية المطلة من الجهة الغربية على قطاع تهامة ، فهي تبحث عن فريسة من  الأغنام .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضبط شاب وشقيقته في وضع "مريب" بمخطط منزوٍ بالرياض

ضبطت الجهات المعنية خلال الأسبوع في أحد المخططات المنزوية المظلمة في جنوبي  الرياض، شاباً وشقيقته في وضع مريب داخل السيارة التي كانت تقل الاثنين. 
 
الجهات المعنية التي باشرت الموقع اشتبهت في سيارة متوقفة في زاوية مخطط مظلم،  وعند مباغتتها وجدت شاباً وفتاة كانا في وضع مريب.

 
أفراد الجهات التي ضبطت الحالة ذهلوا خلال مجريات التحقيق، حيث تبين أن الشاب  شقيق الفتاة المقبلة على الزواج، حيث اتضح أن الفتاة عقد قرانها قبل أشهر قليلة،  الجهات المعنية أعدت محضراً بالواقعة وتم إكمال الإجراءات من إبلاغ ولي الأمر  وتسليم الفتاة والشاب.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حلم الطفلة. . .



الظروف المادية الصعبة قذفت بالطفلة حليمة ذات الأعوام الثلاثة عشر في مواجهة  تحديات يومية كبيرة، لتعمل خادمة في أحد منازل جدة، لتنفق على إخوتها الخمسة  ووالدتها.
تقول المواطنة حليمة عبد الله ــ من أب سعودي بحسب أوراق ثبوتية ــ إن  قصتها بدأت عندما ترك والدها أشقاءها الخمسة وأمهم وأخذ معه كامل الأوراق الثبوتية  ما جعلها تعمل خادمة لتأمين مصاريف الحياة اليومية، وتضيف «نعيش أنا وأخوتي ومعنا  والدتنا، في حجرة صغيرة، وننام في غرفة واحدة، لا سيما أن والدتي عاجزة عن العمل  ومصابة بمرض الربو».
برنامج عمل الطفلة حليمة يبدأ منذ ساعات الصباح الأولى،  فبينما تتجه قريناتها لقاعات الدراسة تذهب هي إلى منزل الأسرة التي تعمل لديهم  خادمة، لتباشر مهمات تنظيف المنزل وغسل الأطباق والملابس طوال ثماني ساعات متواصلة،  قبل أن تعود في الثانية ظهراً إلى منزلها المتواضع.
حليمة وأشقاؤها يحلمون فقط  بمواصلة تعليمهم بعد أن حرموا منه تماماً بسبب غياب وثائق إثبات الهوية «أشعر بحرج  عندما تقول لي طفلة السبعة أعوام التي أعمل لديها أنت أمية، فنحن في زمن تقرأ فيه  الفتاة وتكتب»، وتضيف «أتمنى أن أجد أنا وأشقائي منزلا نظيفا نسكن فيه».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*شرطة الشرقية تعلن موعد اختيار محلات بيع الأسلحة والذخيرة*



أعلنت شرطة المنطقة الشرقية على لسان الناطق الإعلامي العميد يوسف القحطاني  الإجراءات الرسمية لاختيار المحلات المرخصة باستيراد وبيع الأسلحة الشخصية وذخيرتها  وفق ضوابط واشتراطات خاصة.وحددت شرطة المنطقة الشرقية الساعة العاشرة من صباح  الأربعاء المقبل موعداً للاقتراع بمقر شرطة المنطقة الشرقية بمدينة الدمام داعية  جميع من تقدم بطلبه الحضور في الوقت والمكان المحددين، كما خصصت خطاً ساخناً لتلقي  الاستفسارات بهذا الخصوص

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*ثلاثة منهم كسروا تسع سيارات ...*

* دوريات الأمن بالرياض توقع بأربعة لصوص قاموا  بالسرقة*


أوقعت دوريات الأمن بمنطقة الرياض بأربعة جناة في العقد الثاني من العمر وذلك على  إثر تورطهم في حوادث تكسير سيارات وسرقات.
وكانت إحدى فرق دوريات الأمن قد  اشتبهت بثلاثة أشخاص حركاتهم مريبة، وعند محاولة استيقافهم ارتكبوا الفرار فتمت  متابعتهم وضبطهم، وبعد تفتيشهم عثر بحوزتهم على مسجلات مسروقة وسماعات بعضها كانت  معهم وبعضها تخلصوا منها.
وبالتأكد من مصدر هذه المضبوطات تبين أن المذكورين  قاموا بتكسير تسع سيارات داخل أحد أحياء وسط العاصمة، وسرقة مسجلاتها وسماعاتها،  وأن السيارات التي تعرضت للتكسير هي سيارة كيا موديل 2002 لونها فضي ، وسيارة هوندا  أكورد موديل 98 لونها بنفسجي ، وأيضاً سيارة كابرس موديل 85 لونها أبيض ، وسيارة  أخرى نوع هوندا أكورد موديل لونها أزرق، وسيارة نوع أفيو اللون فضي موديل 2006 ،  وسيارة من نوع كورولا اللون أبيض موديل 99، ثم سيارة من نوع فورد اللون أبيض موديل  96 ، وسيارة من نوع جيب هونداي اللون أسود الموديل 2006، وأخيراً سيارة من نوع  هونداي إكسنت اللون أبيض موديل 2009 .
تم تسليم الجناة والمسروقات لمركز شرطة  الديرة.
إلى ذلك تمكنت إحدى فرق دوريات الأمن من القبض على شخص يركب دراجة نارية  وذلك بعد تورطه في سرقة ثلاثة محلات تجارية, وسلم لمركز شرطة البطحاء.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

البحث عن مدير بنك وهمي


تلقى عميل لأحد  البنوك اتصالا على هاتفه المحمول، زعم صاحبه أنه مدير فرع لأحد البنوك في الباحة،  وطلب من ضحيته تزويده ببيانات حسابه المصرفي بدعوى تحديثه، وحصل بذلك على الرقم  السري. في اليوم التالي فوجئ العميل باختفاء مبلغ 58 ألف ريال من رصيده المصرفي.  وفي الحال تحرك المواطن إلى مقر الشرطة وتقدم ببلاغ رسمي ضد مدير البنك الوهمي،  وأبلغ مساعد المتحدث الرسمي في شرطة الباحة النقيب عبدالناصر الغامدي أن التحريات  مستمرة في الشكوى.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*عصــــابــة ربـاعيـــة تسلــب سيــارة ستينــي أمـــام عينيـــه*


فجع مواطن يبلغ من العمر 60 عاماً تقريباً بسرقة سيارته من نوع لاند كروزر خلال  الأيام القليلة الماضية موديل 2007م فئة (VIX-R Limoted) في وضوح النهار من قبل  أربعة شباب، وتعود تفاصيل تلك السرقة حسبما رواها أحد أقارب المسن بأنه أوقف سيارته  أمام إحدى البقالات وسط الرياض لشراء بعض الاحتياجات منها وترك محرك السيارة في وضع  التشغيل، وعندما خرج من البقالة إذ بأربعة شباب عشرينيين ينقضون مسرعين على السيارة  اللاند كروزر وركب أحدهم على طارة السيارة والآخرون توزعوا على المقاعد وفروا  مسرعين بسيارته وحاول اللحاق بهم إلا أنهم يختفون عن الأنظار وقام على الفور  بالاتصال بدوريات الأمن على الرقم 999 وقام بإبلاغهم بالحادث، حيث تحتوي السيارة  على أوراق ثبوتية للمسن وصكوك منازل وأراض 
هذا وقد عثر عليها فيما بعد بالقرب من أحد محارق النفايات  شمال مدينة الرياض بعد أن قام بإبلاغ أقاربه في عدد المناطق وطلب منهم التحري عن  السيارة في معارض السيارات خاصة وفي كل انحاء المدينة وسجلت القضية حتى تحرير هذا  الخبر ضد مجهول ومازال البحث جاريا

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القبض على يمني وسعودي احتالا على مواطن وسلباه 750 ألف ريال



قبضت شعبة البحث الجنائي بشرطة محافظة جدة على عصابة تمكنت من الاستيلاء على مبلغ  كبير من احد المواطنين في محافظة خميس مشيط بدعوى تشغيلها في مجال التجارة.  

وكان مواطن يسكن منطقة عسير بمحافظة خميس مشيط قام بجمع مبلغ "750" ألف  ريال أراد أن يبدأ بها مشروعا تجاريا لتحقيق دخل إضافي وبدأ التخطيط للمشروع الذي  يمكن أن يحقق عائدا جيدا إلا أن احد المقربين من المواطن أكد له وجود شخص يمني في  محافظة جدة يستطيع استثمار المبلغ للمواطن وتحقيق إيرادات جيدة. 

المواطن  الضحية قام بالاتصال بالمقيم اليمني وأفاد برغبته استثمار المبلغ في التجارة والذي  بدوره طالبه بتحويل المبلغ إلى حساب في احد البنوك المحلية لشريك سعودي على أن يحدد  لقاء في وقت آخر للقاء المستثمر مع المقيم اليمني وشريكه إلا أن المواطن اكتشف انه  وقع ضحية لعصابة بعد أن فشلت محاولاته الوصول للوافد بعد تحويله المبلغ ما جعله  يتقدم ببلاغ للشرطة في محافظة خميس مشيط والإبلاغ عن تعرضه للنصب. 

شرطة  محافظة خميس مشيط قامت بتمرير البلاغ إلى شرطة محافظة جدة للبحث عن الوافد والتأكد  من المبلغ الذي تم تحويله إلى احد البنوك ووجه مدير شرطة محافظة جدة اللواء علي بن  محمد السعدي إدارة البحث والتحري بمتابعة القضية والقبض عليهم. 

ومن خلال  التحريات والبحث توصلت وحدة مكافحة جرائم الأموال إلى أفراد العصابة وهما شخصان  يمني ومواطن سعودي تم القبض عليهما وإحالتهما إلى التحقيق بعد أن تأكدت شكوى  المواطن من خلال كشوفات البنك. 

وأكد المتحدث الإعلامي بشرطة محافظة جدة  العقيد مسفر الجعيد أن التحقيقات مازالت جارية في القضية للتأكد من السجل الإجرامي  للمضبوطين ومطالبتهم بإعادة مبلغ 750 ألف ريال للمواطن الضحية مطالبا بعدم التسرع  في إعطاء الثقة للأشخاص خاصة فيما يتعلق بالأموال حتى لا يقعوا ضحية لبعض العصابات  التي تستغل رغبة بعض المواطنين والمقيمين في الثراء السريع.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القبض على شاب خنق زوجته الحامل وادعى انها  انتحرت

 ألقى عناصر قسم شرطة " هنانو " بحلب القبض على شاب قام  بخنق زوجته و شنقها وادعى أنها " انتحرت " في حي " بعيدين " بحلب .
 وتناقل أهل الحي نبأ انتحار المرأة الحامل في أشهرها  الأولى ، قبل أن يتمكن قسم شرطة هنانو من اكتشاف سر الجريمة والقبض على الزوج  .
 وقال مصدر مطلع  أن الشاب تزوج العام الماضي ويعيش مع  زوجته في منزل مكون من غرفة ومطبخ فقط  وكان " يعاني فقراً مدقعاً " ، على حد تعبير  أهل الحي .
 وقال المصدر نفسه  " بدأت المشكلة عندما ذهبت الزوجة  بصحبة والدتها إلى أحد الأعراس دون علم الزوج ، حيث دارت بين الزوج وزوجته مشادة  كلامية حادة لدى عودتها ".
 وتابع " وأثناء ذلك فقد الزوج سيطرته على نفسه وقام  بضرب زوجته ، وخنقها بكلتا يديه ، إلى أن ظن أنها فارقت الحياة ، وأثناء ذلك دخل  ابن شقيقة الزوج إلى المنزل ".
فطلب الشاب من ابن اخته أن يساعده بتعليق  الزوجة من عنقها بواسطة لفحة صوفية بنافذة الغرفة ، وبعد أن علقها من عنقها توجه  الشاب إلى منزل أهل زوجته وأخبرهم أن ابنتهم انتحرت ".
 وعلى الفور توجه الأهل إلى منزل ابنتهم ، فوجدوها  معلقة ، فقاموا بإنزالها وإسعافها إلى مشفى الكندي الحكومي ، حيث تبين أنها لاتزال  على قيد الحياة ، إلا أنها " تعاني من أذية دماغية حادة ".
 وأنكر الزوج " أحمد . ح " البالغ من العمر 22 عاماً أن  يكون قد شنق زوجته في البداية ، إلا أنه وبعد التحقيق معه اعترف بجريمته ، كما  اعترف أن ابن اخته المدعو " يوسف " ساعده بتعليق زوجته .
 ولايزال الزوج وابن اخته موقوفاً في قسم هنانو تمهيداً  لتقديمه للقضاء ، في الوقت الذي لاتزال فيه الزوجة " الحامل " تتلقى العلاج في المستشفى .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اشتعال ثلاثة ابراج شاهقة في الكويت



قالت وسائل اعلام كويتية  ان ثلاثة أبراج في منطقة شرق اشتعلت فيها النيران  وقد استمرت حتى ساعات متأخرة من أول امس الجمعة .
الحريق الذي شب في برج حديث  الإنشاء سرعان ما نقلت الرياح «العدوى»، عدوى النيران الى برجين يجاورانه من اليمين  واليسار.
وتحولت شرق الى ساحة استغاثة من بشر علقوا في داخل تلك الابراج ومن  الفضوليين الذين تحملقت أبصارهم الى حيث ألسنة اللهب المندلعة من تحت الى فوق  والمصحوبة بأدخنة غطت سماء المنطقة .
وحتى ساعة اعداد الخبر لاوجود لاحصائيات  دقيقة للمصابين او اعداد المتوفين .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

محكمة مصرية عليا تسمح ببيع الغاز لإسرائيل وتطلب تعديل السعر

 

قبلت المحكمة الإدارية العليا في مصر الطعن المقدم من الحكومة المصرية، فسمحت  باستئناف تصدير الغاز المصري الطبيعي إلى إسرائيل، لكن مع مراعاة الاستهلاك المحلي  والأسعار العالمية.

وكانت الحكومة المصرية طعنت بحكم سابق صادر عن محكمة  القضاء الإداري أول درجة، قضى بوقف وإلغاء تصدير الغاز إلى إسرائيل بأسعار تقل عن  الأسعار العالمية وقيمتها السوقية.

إلا أن المحكمة الإدارية العليا نقضت  الحكم، كما قضت بعدم اختصاص القضاء في النظر بالدعوى، على اعتبار أن تصدير الغاز هو  "قرار سيادي ليس لسلطة المحكمة التدخل فيه".


وطلب المحكمة في حكمها  النهائي الذي صدر السبت 27-2-2010، بوضع آلية لتصدير الغاز وإعلانها مع مراعاة  الأسعار العالمية والاستهلاك المحلي للشعب المصرى من الغاز. علماً أن هذا الحكم  يُعتبر نهائياً ولا رجعة فيه وغير قابل للطعن أو الاستئناف بأي شكل.

وكانت  صفقة بيع الغاز المصري لإسرائيل أثارت موجة من الغضب الشعبي، كونه تطبيعاً مع  إسرائيل من جهة، ولأن الاتفاق جاء ببيع الغاز بأسعار بخسة تسبب خسائر للاقتصاد  المصري من جهة أخرى. وزاد من الغضب الشعبي الحديث عن خطة لاستيراد الغاز من الخارج  لسد الاحتياج المحلي في الداخل، الأمر الذي جدد الانتقاد لفكرة تصدير الغاز للخارج  في وقت يحتاج إليه السوق المحلي.

وكانت محكمة القضاء الإداري بمجلس الدولة  قضت في 18 تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) 2008 بوقف تصدير الغاز المصري إلى إسرائيل.  
واتهم عدد من مسؤولي حملة "لا لنكسة الغاز" وعلى رأسهم منسق الحملة النائب  السابق أنور عصمت السادات، وزارة البترول خلال الأيام الماضية بإهدار ثروة مصر من  خلال تصدير الغاز إلى إسرائيل والدول الأخرى بأسعار تقل عن بيعه سعر محلياً، وذلك  على خلفية إعلان وزير البترول سامح فهمى عن دراسة استيراد الغاز من العراق أو عبر  شحنات مسالة فى إطار خطط الحكومة لتأمين احتياجات الطاقة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من  أخبار

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

إن  تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 و19 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة  الحراره /19مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 67  %

سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 3 كم

----------


## ملكة سبأ

رحيل معتمرة مغربية وجرح 17 في تحطم حافلة

رحمة الله على المتوفية واسأل الله الشفاء للمصابين وان يعودو لأهلم واوطانهم سالمين 

**************************
فتاة تنقذ والدها من بين فكي ضبع مفترس

والله هالبنت شجاعة عفية عليها والله اخت  رجال 
********************************

ضبط شاب وشقيقته في وضع "مريب" بمخطط منزوٍ بالرياض

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم 
ما يعمل هالعمايل غير مدمن مخدرات  تفقده عقله وتفقده غيرته  على محارمه والعياذ بالله 

********************************
حلم الطفلة. . .

اين الجمعيات الخيرية بجدة اليس هذا من واجباتهم

الغلا شمعة الله يعطيك العافية لا عدمناك

----------


## ملكة سبأ

وداعاً للخادمات والفضائح الجنسية.. رجال يعملون خدماً في المنازل ! :thumbdown: 

موضة جديدة" بدأت تتفشى في البيوت السعودية, وهي رجال يخدمون في المنازل, يقومون بالتنظيف والترتيب, والمسح والكنس وكي الملابس, وترتيب وتنظيف المطبخ، مقابل أجور زهيدة, وهناك حراس العمارات الذين يسوقون لخدام المنازل من العمالة الهندية والبنغالية, وصار "بعض" خدام المنازل الذين يعملون بالساعات, معروفين في الأحياء التي يتواجدون بها, وهناك من يسمح "للخادم" بدخول بيته ويعطيه نسخة من مفتاح المنزل يدخل في الوقت المحدد ليقوم بعمله ثم يخرج, وقد تكون ربة المنزل نائمة وعامل المنزل يقوم بعمله, الذين يستخدمون رجالاً في خدمة المنازل يؤكدون أنه الحل الأمثل خصوصاً بعد ارتفاع رواتب الخادمات وتمردهن, والمشكلات التي يأتين بها من سحر وشعوذة, وإقامة علاقات مشبوهة مع الأبناء أو السائقين, وهناك من يرفضن تماماً الموضوع لأنه حرام وفيه خلوة محرمة . 


رصدت ظاهرة خدم المنازل من الرجال بنظام الساعات في أكثر من حي بالرياض, فماذا تقول ربات البيوت اللاتي يستخدمن عمالاً في منازلهن للتنظيف والترتيب وكي الملابس؟


تقول "أم سليم" إنها كانت لديها خادمة ولكن ارتفاع رواتب الخادمات في الآونة الأخيرة إلى 1200و 1500 ريال, جعلني أتخلص من الخادمة وراتبها المرتفع ونفقاتها ومصاريفها إلى الاتفاق مع عامل بنغالي يأتي عدة ساعات للقيام بالتنظيف والترتيب.


وعن قصة تعرفهم على العامل البنغالي قالت "أم سليم": بعد انتقالي للمسكن الجديد, عرض عليَّ حارس العمارة, عندما لاحظ عدم وجود خادمة لدي, أن يأتيني بعامل هندي أو بنغالي يقوم بتنظيف كل شيء مقابل 400 ريال شهرياً, مضيفاً أنه يعرف عدداً من العمال من الجنسية البنغالية يخدمون في المنازل وهو يضمنهم إذا سرقوا شيئاً من المنزل, وفعلاً جاء لي بعامل بنغالي يقوم بالتنظيف وغسيل الملابس وكيها وكل شيء.


وعن رد فعل زوجها ذكرت "أم سليم " : زوجي أعجب بالاقتراح لأن سعر العامل زهيد مقارنة بالخادمات, وعما إذا كان زوجها يخاف عليها أثناء خروجه من المنزل من وجود شخص غريب بالمنزل, أو تعرض المنزل لسرقة ذهب أو أي شيء, قالت: "إن زوجها لم يتطرق لهذا الموضوع."


وذكرت "أم تسنيم" أن عامل كي الملابس يأتي ثلاث مرات أسبوعياً, ويقوم بكي جميع ملابس زوجها وأولادها ويأخذ 250 ريالاً فقط , ويعمل في نفس الحي, وفي أكثر من بيت. وأضافت: "أنها في البداية كانت خائفة من وجود عامل بنغالي, لكن جاراتها شجعنها بعد أن أخبرنها بأنه يعمل لديهم منذ فترة, ولم يحدث أي شيء، وذكرت أن العامل يحتفظ بنسخة من مفاتيح المنزل ليدخل البيت في أي وقت, ليقوم بعمله, وقد نكون نائمين أو في السوق, أو في زيارة للأهل .


وقالت "سعاد" إنها تسهر الليل ولا تستيقظ إلا في وقت متأخر, وأطفالها يذهبون للمدرسة باكراً , فتنتظر العامل الذي يقوم بكي الملابس الساعة 9 صباحاً, وتفتح له الباب وتعود للنوم, وقالت إنها عرفته من جارتها .


وأكدت "أم خالد" بقولها أنا لا أرضى دخول خادمة لمنزلي, لأني أغار على زوجي, فكيف بالزوج الذي يرضى بدخول رجل غريب لمنزله وزوجته بالمنزل.


واتفقت معها "أم سلمان" بأنها ترفض مطلقاً دخول عامل منزلها, وقالت إن هذا أمر محرم شرعاً, ولا يقبل به أحد، فأين حياء المرأة التي نصت عليه الشريعة من دخول رجل غريب للمنزل؟


اتصلت على "أم فيصل" التي تستخدم عاملاً لخدمة منزلها, وكان الاتصال الساعة العاشرة صباحاً, والغريب في الأمر أن من رد على الهاتف صوت "البنغالي" , فسألناه عن أم فيصل فقال: إنها نائمة, وسألته من أنت؟ قال أنا خادم في المنزل!


وقال حارس عمارة إن ربات البيوت صرن يبحثن عن هؤلاء العمال, لأنهم أرخص، ويقومون بكل شيء في المنزل, ومنهم من احترف نظافة البيوت ولا يضايقون النساء في المنازل مثل الشغالات.


وقال عامل بنغالي يعمل خادماً في منزل إنه يحصل على 600 ريال في الشهر, ويأتي كل يوم ثلاث ساعات ينظف ويرتب ويكوي الملابس.


ويقول "شهيد" - عامل يخدم في المنازل- أنا لي أربع سنوات أشتغل في خدمة المنازل في هذا الحي, والكل يعرفني, ولدي نسخ من مفاتيح بعض المنازل وذلك لأني معروف بأمانتي.

********************
لا ارى ان هذا افضل حالامن وجود الخادمات بل انه اسوأ واكثر خطراً !!! وكل علامات التعجب لأمرهم هذا

----------


## ملكة سبأ

270 ساعة داخل بركة ماء قذرة من أجل أفضل لقطات للحياة البرية

صمم مصور الحياة البرية جريج دو تويت على الحصول على أفضل اللقطات للأسود أثناء حضورها للشرب، فهداه تفكيره إلى البقاء في بركة الماء القذر 270 ساعة، حصل خلالها على أجمل اللقطات، ليس للأسود فقط لكن لكل الحيوانات، لكنه أصيب أيضاًً بالعديد من الأمراض الاستوائية منها: البلهارسيا، والملاريا، وديدان يراها تتحرك تحت جلد قدميه، لكنه يرى في نشر صوره في مجلة "بي بي سي" للحياة البرية عوضاً كافيا. 

وقالت صحيفة "ديلي ميل" إن المصور الجريء، جريج دو تويت "32 عاماً"، تحمل عاماً كاملاً من المحاولات للحصول على الصور التي في مخيلته للأسود وهي تشرب، بنى خلال هذه الفترة الكثير من المخابئ، وحفر العديد من الخنادق قرب بركة مياه قذرة في تلال نوجرومان بكينيا، لكن محاولاته كلها باءت بالفشل، وفي محاولة أخيرة يائسة قرر البقاء داخل بركة المياة نفسها، متحملاً العديد من الأمراض الإستوائية.


وقالت الصحيفة: بدأ دو تويت انتظاره الطويل قابعاً في مياه البركة القذرة 3 ساعات يومياً، لا يبقى منه خارج الماء سوى كتفيه ورأسه، فكانت المحصلة 270 ساعة خلال ثلاثة أشهر، خرج بعدها بمجموعة من الصور تلتقط لأول مرة، ومجموعة من الأمراض، فمن خلال الدم الذي كان ينزل عند التبول عرف أنه أصيب بالبلهارسيا، كما أصيب مرتين بالملاريا، من جراء الناموس الذي يتكاثر في البركة.


وفي نهاية الأشهر الثلاثة وصل دو تويت إلى جنوب إفريقيا حيث أخضع للفحص الطبي، وكشفت نتائج الفحص عن ارتفاع فلكي في كرات الدم الحمراء، يدل على إصابته بالعديد من الأمراض، ما أصاب الأطباء بالصدمة، وكان دو تويت شديد الضعف، ما استوجب ترقيده في المشفى لأسابيع لمدة طويلة، وكان آخر ما انتهى منه ديدان كان يراها تتحرك تحت جلد قدميه، والتي قضى عليها بالنتروجين السائل.


لكن دو تويت حصل على ثمرة عمله حين قررت مجلة "بي بي سي" للحياة البرية نشر صوره المذهلة في شهر مارس المقبل، ومنها صورة لمجموعة من الأسود اصطفت على حافة الماء تشرب، ودو تويت على بعد قفزة واحدة منها وهي متنبهة لشيء ما في الماء، وكان دو تويت في مثل هذه اللحظات يرتجف خوفاً وهو يقول لنفسه " يجب أن أتوقف عما أفعله " لكنه يأخذ نفساًعميقاً ثم يهدأ ويواصل.


وقد تمكن دو تويت من تصوير الأسود والحمار الوحشي والخنزير البري والقردة والكثير من الحيوانات، يقول دو تويت: " الصور تستحق ما أبليت من أجلها 100 في المائة، وسوف أعاود  ما قمت به" .

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بعد كارثة مسجد مكناس.. انهيار مسجد ثان في المغرب


قالت وكالة المغرب العربي الرسمية للأنباء أن شخصا واحدا قتل وأصيب ثلاثة آخرون اليوم السبت عندما انهارت جزئيا قبة أحد المساجد في المغرب وذلك بعد أسبوع من مقتل 41 شخصا بسبب انهيار مئذنة مسجد أخر. وقالت الوكالة أن وزارة الداخلية المغربية فتحت تحقيقا في انهيار قبة مسجد الأمل في مدينة زايو في شمال شرق المغرب. 

وأضافت الوكالة أن المؤشرات الأولية تشير إلى انهيار جزء من القبة بسبب أعمال البناء التي ينفذها مقاولون غير مؤهلين لم يحصلوا على الترخيص الرسمي. وانهارت مئذنة عمرها 400 عام في مسجد في مكناس التي تبعد حوالي 140 كيلومترا عن العاصمة المغربية خلال صلاة الجمعة في 19 فبراير شباط مما تسبب في سقوط 41 قتيلا وإصابة أكثر من 80 شخصا. 

وأثار الحادث غضب المواطنين الذين قالوا أن السلطات أهملت المئذنة وتجاهلت تحذيرات من ظهور تصدعات في بناء المسجد. وقال وزير الشؤون الإسلامية المغربي لرويترز في مقابلة الأسبوع الماضي أن الحكومة ستضاعف هذا العام ميزانية إعادة بناء المساجد المتهدمة. لكن الوزير حذر من احتمال وقوع المزيد من الانهيارات قبل أن يكتمل العمل.

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


* الاحوال الجوية  في لبنان  سيئة جدا* 

*عواصف رعدية  وامطار غزيرة * 

*وحالة  الانترنت  بطيئة  جدا  جدا  جدا* 

*لذلك  ساحاول قدر المستطاع ان اقدم* 

*بعض الاخبار * 

*وهذا  يعود الى  الامكانية* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعش مصنوع من الذهب بعيار 24 قيراطا مزودا بهاتف محمول للموتى الاثرياء*

عرض المعرض الدولي الثامن للصناعات والمنتجات الفاخرة في فيرون "شمال فرنسا" نعشا ذهبيا "عيار 24 قيراطا" ومزودا بهاتف محمول.
وعن الهدف من تزويد النعش بالهاتف، وسعره 280 الف يورو، اشار مدير المعرض إيف بواتييه الى ان"هناك بعض الأثرياء ممن يعتقدون أنه من الممكن ان يتم دفنهم أحياء بأخطاء من الأطباء، وبالتالي فإن تزويد النعش بهاتف محمول سيمكن المتوفى الحي" من بعث رسالة نصية sms الى أقربائه لاخراجه من مرقده".
ويضيف بواتييه: "إذا كان أقرباء المتوفى الحي على استعداد لإعادة الميراث لصاحبه فسيلبون نداء الاستغاثة، أما اذا كانوا يفضلون الاحتفاظ بالميراث فإن رسالته سيتم تجاهلها بكل تأكيد!".

----------


## ابو طارق

*مختصون جيولوجيون يكتشفون أثر خطوات ديناصور قرب ولاية تطاوين في تونس*

عثر مختصون جيولوجيون على أثر خطوات ديناصور عاشب ولاحم الذى يرجع تاريخ وجوده إلى ما بين 90 و100 مليون سنة خلت وذلك في جبل قرب قريتى شننى والدويرات بولاية تطاوين التونسية .
وذكرت وكالة الأنباء التونسية أن تلك الآثار المتحجرة وجدت على إحدى الصفائح الجبلية التى كانت تمثل اطراف الانهار والبحيرات التي يعيش حولها هذا الحيوان الضخم .
ويعود تاريخ أول اكتشاف لبقايا الديناصورات في ولاية تطاوين إلى سنة1995 وهي متمثلة بالخصوص في أسنان وفخذ وبعض الفقرات والعظام .

----------


## ابو طارق

*بلجيكا تبتكر طريقة لمكافحة النفايات المنزلية عن طريق الاستعانة بالدجاج*

ابتكرت بلجيكا طريقة جديدة لمكافحة النفايات المنزلية، وذلك عن طريق الاستعانة بالدجاج.
وستوزع مدينة موسكرون 50 زوجا من طيور الدجاج على الأسر التي لديها منازل ذات مساحات كبيرة، لتقوم هذه الطيور بالتهام بقايا الطعام الفائض عن حاجة الأسر. ولكن يجب على السكان المشاركين في هذه الحملة التعهد بعدم أكل الدجاج الذي سيتم توزيعه أو التخلص منه لمدة سنتين على الأقل.
وأوضح مسؤولون محليون أن المتقدمين سيحصلون من خلال مشاركتهم في البرنامج على امدادات من البيض الطازج من دون مقابل. وتأمل إدارة البيئة في مجلس المدينة في نجاح هذه التجربة بناء على تجربة سابقة مشابهة قام بها مجلس المدينة عن طريق توزيع الدجاج.
ووفق المسؤولين، فان هدف المشروع نشر طرق وأساليب بديلة لإعادة تدوير النفايات.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشباب السعودي يفضل الملابس الأوروبية على الزي الوطني*

نشرت صحيفة الوطن السعودية في عددها الصادر امس أن ثلثي شباب السعودية يفضلون اللباس الأوروبي على الزي الوطني، وجاء ذلك في استطلاع شعبي أجري في السعودية فكانت النتيجة أن 67 % من الأشخاص المستطلعة آراؤهم يفضلون الملابس الغربية بينما 33 % قالوا إن الملابس الغربية لا تصلح لظروف السعودية التي تتميز بطقسها الحار.
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه كان في السابق من الصعب أن يخرج الشباب السعودي إلى الأماكن والمناسبات العامة وهو حاسر الرأس، وكذلك الفتاة بحجة العادات والتقاليد ومفهوم "العيب" إلا أنه مع مرور السنوات ظهرت هذه الأيام وبشكل ملفت للانتباه ظاهرة التمرد على الزى التقليدي والحرص على ارتداء الملابس الغربية وسط استهجان عدد من كبار السن والتربويين والمنادين بالمحافظة على الزي الوطني.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ناشطات سعوديات يطلبن السيرة الذاتية والفحص النفسي قبل الزواج*

طالبت ناشطات اجتماعيات بتغيير وصفته بالحضاري على ظروف الزواج التقليدية التي تسبق الارتباط، حيث رأين أن زواج "الصالونات" و"التعارف" ساهما في الوصول إلى نسب طلاق مفجعة، مؤكدات أنهن توصلت لحل حضاري يوافق الشرع والعادات الإجتماعية السائدة بعد ما وجدنه من زيادة في المشكلات الاجتماعية الناتجة من الطلاق، فضلاً عن رغبتهن في تصحيح كثير من الأخطاء الشائعة لمفهوم الزواج.
واشارت مجموعة الناشطات السعوديات الى أن طريقتهن الجديدة تهدف إلى منح الشاب والفتاة فرصة التعرف على مواصفات شريك الحياة وأنها ستحد كثيراً من تفشي ظاهرة "الانفصال العاطفي"، وطلبن من الجهات المسؤولة إقرارها كشرط أساسي قبل الزواج

----------


## ابو طارق

*أطباء تشيكيون يتوصلون إلى طريقة جديدة تمنع الجلطات الدماغية*

توصل الأطباء في المستشفى الجامعي في مدينة برنو التشيكية إلى طريقة جديدة يمكنها منع حصول الجلطات الدماغية تستند إلى إجراء تعديلات في جزء من القلب الذي يتسبب عمليا بنحو90 في المئة من هذه الإصابات.
وأوضح بيتر كالا رئيس قسم القلبية في المشفى أنه تم تجريب هذه الطريقة على احد المرضى وأن مريضين ينتظران إجراءها مبينا أنه يمكن أن يتم إنجاز بين 40 إلى 50 عملية منها سنويا وفقا للإمكانيات المالية التي توفرها مؤسسة التأمين الصحي لتغطية نفقات هذه العمليات.

----------


## ابو طارق

*باحثون أميركيون يحذرون من إنتشار وبائي للخرف في الولايات المتحدة*

حذر باحثون أميركيون من انتشار الخرف بين كهول الولايات المتحدة الأميركية بمستويات وبائية بعد أن كشفت دراسة لهم أن معدلات الإصابة به بين هؤلاء تتضاعف كل خمس سنوات.
وتشير الباحثة بجامعة كاليفورنيا عضو فريق الدراسة ماريا كورادا إلى أن معدلات الإصابة بالخرف تزداد عند الرجال والنساء الذين تتجاوز أعمارهم التسعين. 
وحسب مختصين يُعد الخرف من اضطرابات الضمور التي قد تنتج عن أمراض عديدة مثل السكتة الدماغية والزهايمر واضطرابات الضمور العصبي، فتؤثر بذلك على عدة جوانب عند الفرد مثل الذاكرة والتركيز والانفعال والقدرة على حل المشكلات.

----------


## ابو طارق

*موجة تسونامي بارتفاع 80 سم تجتاح شبه جزيرة في روسيا*

ذكرت مصادر رصد أن موجة تسونامي بارتفاع 80 سم اجتاحت شبه جزيرة في روسيا. وكانت روسيا حذرت من موجات تسونامي يصل الى ارتفاع مترين قد تجتاح سواحلها على خلفية الزلزال الذي ضرب تشيلي وبلغت قوته 8.3 درجات.


الله يستر ما توصل لبلادنا موجات اكبر

----------


## ابو طارق

*الكشف عن شبكة من أطباء سوريين وطبيب لبناني يتاجرون بالأطفال*

كشفت الأجهزة الأمنية السورية مؤخراً عن شبكة من أطباء سوريين أجروا على مدى 10 سنوات مضت عمليات توليد ناتجة عن حمل غير شرعي وباعوا الأطفال بمبالغ مالية كبيرة لطبيب لبناني "يبيع الأطفال بدوره لعائلات بقصد التبني".
وكانت إحدى المحطّات السوريّة كشفت عن بداية خيوط هذه الشبكة من خلال إلقاء السلطات السورية المختصة القبض بداية الشهر الجاري على شابين وفتاة بمنطقة الضمير شمال شرق العاصمة دمشق في وضع مشبوه "واعترافهم بوجود علاقة جنسية غير شرعية قديمة بين الفتاة وبين أحد الشابين، واعترفت الفتاة إثر التحقيق معها بأنها حملت من الشاب المذكور، وأنها حين لجأت إلى أحد الأطباء النسائية في حي ركن الدين بدمشق بغية الإجهاض رفض وأقنعها بالانتظار لتلد".
ونقل موقع أنه بعد إلقاء القبض على الطبيب السوري أقرّ بأنه "باع الطفلة بمبلغ 10 آلاف دولار اميركي"، واشار الى أنه تعرف على الطبيب اللبناني الذي يبلغ من العمر 65 عاماً خلال أحد المؤتمرات الطبية في لبنان منذ 12 عاماً وتوطدت العلاقة بينهما، واتفقا على بيع وشراء الأطفال فأرسل له العديد من الحوامل للولادة في لبنان أو كان يجري عمليات التوليد في سوريا ويرسل المواليد إلى لبنان.
ونقلت وسائل الاعلام السوريّة اعترافات فتاة حيث تعهد الطبيب بإقناع أهلها بأن "سبب انتفاخ بطنها هو كيس دم كبير داخل الرحم، وعند الموعد المحدد اصطحبها الطبيب المذكور إلى لبنان فوضعت مولودتها في عيادة الطبيب اللبناني وعادت إلى سوريا في اليوم ذاته ولكن من دون طفلتها التي أخبرها طبيبها بعد مدة بأنها توفيت".
كما اعترف الطبيب المعتقل "ببيعه لمولود ذكر بنحو 250 ألف ليرة سورية (5500) دولار أميركي للطبيب اللبناني، وبصفقات أخرى قبض نتيجة إحداها 5 آلاف يورو وبحالة أخرى باع فيها طفلاً ولد من خادمة فلبينية وأب سوري لزوجين لم يتمكنا من الإنجاب بهدف التبني وأعطاهما تقرير ولادة ليتمكنا من تسجيل الطفل في السجل المدني، وفي حالة ثالثة أرسل حاملا لتلد في لبنان ولترجع من دون توأميها، إضافة لقيامه بالكثير من عمليات الإجهاض والترقيع وترميم أغشية البكارة".

----------


## ابو طارق

*أفدح الزلازل في العالم من حيث اعداد القتلى
*وقع زلزال قوي بقوة 8.8 درجة على مقياس ريختر قبالة ساحل جنوب وسط تشيلي في الساعات الاولى من صباح يوم السبت فهز مباني بالعاصمة سانتياجو على بعد 320 كيلومترا وأحدث أمواج مد عاتية (تسونامي) على طول الساحل.
وفيما يلي قائمة بأفدح الزلازل في العالم من حيث عدد القتلى:
العام مكان الزلزال عدد القتلى قوة الزلزال
1556 الصين (شانسي) 830 ألفا غير متوفرة
1976 الصين (تانغشان) 270500 -7.5 درجة
1138 سوريا (حلب) 230 ألفا غير متوفرة
2004 أتشية اندونيسيا 227898 - 9.15 درجة
2010 هايتي 212 ألفا -7 درجات
1927 الصين (شينينغ) 200 ألف غير متوفرة
856 ايران (دامغان) 200 ألف غير متوفرة
1920 الصين (قانسو) 200 ألف 8.6 درجة
893 ايران (اردبيل) 150 ألفا -غير متوفرة
1923 اليابان (كانتو) 143 ألفا -غير متوفرة
1948 تركمانستان 110 الاف -7.3 درجة
1908 ايطاليا (ميسينا)70 ألفا-100000 -7.2 درجة
1290 الصين (تشيهلي) 100 ألف -غير متوفرة
2008 الصين (سيشوان) 87587 -7.9 درجة
1667 أذربيجان(شيماخا) 80 ألفا -غير متوفرة
1727 ايران (تبريز) 77 ألفا -غير متوفرة
2005 باكستان (كشمير) 73276 -7.6 درجة
1755 البرتغال (لشبونة)70 ألفا -غير متوفرة
1932 الصين (قانسو) 70 ألفا -7.6 درجة
1970 بيرو 66 ألفا -7.9 درجة
1268 تركيا (كيليكيا) 60 ألفا -غير متوفرة
1693 ايطاليا (صقلية) 60 ألفا -غير متوفرة
1935 باكستان (كويتا) 30 - 60 ألفا -7.5 درجة
1783 ايطاليا (كالابريا) 50 ألفا -غير متوفرة
1990 ايران (جيلان) 35 ألفا -7.7 درجة
2003 ايران (بم) 31 ألفا -6.6 درجة
2001 الهند 19700 -7.7 درجة
1999 تركيا 17800 -7.4 درجة
*سقط غالبية القتلى في التسونامي الذي ضرب اندونيسيا وانتقل عبر المحيط الهندي الى الهند وسريلانكا.
*ذكرت وكالة أنباء الجمهورية الاسلامية في ايران أن قوة زلزال بم بلغت 6.3 درجة على مقياس ريختر.
*مقتل عدة الاف من الاشخاص في حريق طوكيو الكبير الذي سببه الزلزال.

----------


## ليلاس

*شمعة تحترق .. ملكة سبأ .. أبو طارق ..*

*لكم جميعاً الشكر لـِ جهودكم الطيبة ..*

*الله يعطيكم العاافية ..*

*سلمت يمناااكم ..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملووكه ..





> وداعاً للخادمات والفضائح الجنسية.. رجال يعملون خدماً في المنازل !



 :bigsmile:  حبيبة ألبي من زمااان عندنا بالقطيف يصير هالشي شكلك ناسيه ناسات 

من كنا صغار وهو عندهم خادم يطبخ وينفخ  :toung:  يتجول بالبيت عااااتي  :sick: 
عالعموم عادتا تلاقي هالحركه تبع الفشخره والنفخه الكذابه  :wut: 
بس اذا يصير الكل يسويها مصيبه  :weird:  يعني مو كافي بلاوي السائق بالبيت .






> 270 ساعة داخل بركة ماء قذرة من أجل أفضل لقطات للحياة البرية



يييخ  :suspicious:  لوع كبدي عاااد 270 ساعه الله يغربله تلاقي ريحته ريحه  :XD: 





> بعد كارثة مسجد مكناس.. انهيار مسجد ثان في المغرب



معقوول مسجدين وخلال فتره بسيطه   :huh:  صار لازم المسؤولين يقوموا بدور 



تسلمي حبيبتي عالجهد الطيب  :rose:  وعالتعليقات الحلوه

يوفقك ربي و عساك دووم عالقوه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> * الاحوال الجوية  في لبنان  سيئة جدا* 
> 
> *عواصف رعدية  وامطار غزيرة * 
> 
> *وحالة  الانترنت  بطيئة  جدا  جدا  جدا* 
> 
> ...



ياارب تكون أمطار خير وبركه عليكم باباتي وبحفظ الله محفوظين من كل سوء وبلاء

صارنفسي في شوية مطر  :toung:  حذفوا  كم سحابه ماطره علينا  :weird:  بس بدون رعد ولابرق 




> "هناك بعض الأثرياء ممن يعتقدون أنه من الممكن ان يتم دفنهم أحياء بأخطاء من الأطباء، وبالتالي فإن تزويد النعش بهاتف محمول سيمكن المتوفى الحي" من بعث رسالة نصية sms الى أقربائه لاخراجه من مرقده".
> ويضيف بواتييه: "إذا كان أقرباء المتوفى الحي على استعداد لإعادة الميراث لصاحبه فسيلبون نداء الاستغاثة، أما اذا كانوا يفضلون الاحتفاظ بالميراث فإن رسالته سيتم تجاهلها بكل تأكيد!".



 :deh:  وبالمره يتصل بمطعم يطلب له عشا 
وفي آخر الليل يرسل يخبرهم باللي شافه بالقبر بعد ما مشو عنه
والله نااس فاااضيه وصلت الفضاوه والفشخره والدلع عندهم للقبر  :toung: 





> ويعود تاريخ أول اكتشاف لبقايا الديناصورات في ولاية تطاوين إلى سنة1995 وهي متمثلة بالخصوص في أسنان وفخذ وبعض الفقرات والعظام .



دائما لما تجي سيرة الديناصورات تراودني أفكار عن امكانية وجودهم عكس ماهو شائ ومعروف انهم انقرضوا

يعني معقول كلهم ينقرضوا  :toung:  << لا اعتقد ذلك  :lol: ايوا يالفصحى





> وستوزع مدينة موسكرون 50 زوجا من طيور الدجاج على الأسر التي لديها منازل ذات مساحات كبيرة، لتقوم هذه الطيور بالتهام بقايا الطعام الفائض عن حاجة الأسر. ولكن يجب على السكان المشاركين في هذه الحملة التعهد بعدم أكل الدجاج الذي سيتم توزيعه أو التخلص منه لمدة سنتين على الأقل.



يااحلووهم  :bigsmile:  من وين جايبين هالفكره

طيب وبلاوي وأرف الدجاج اللي ما ينتهي مين وكيف يتم التخلص منه





> *الشباب السعودي يفضل الملابس الأوروبية على الزي الوطني*



رح اقولك السبب باباتي  

مع الانفتاح التجاري وتعدد البضائع والمنتج الاجنبي  بالاسواق المحليه
صاروا اهالينا يلبسونا الجديد بالسوق  فتعودنا على هاللبس وكبرنا وصرنا
احنا بعد نشتري الجديد والدارج بالأسواق وبكذا  تغير الزي 





> *ناشطات سعوديات يطلبن السيرة الذاتية والفحص النفسي قبل الزواج*



والله لو اشمايبتكروا من طرق ويبجيبوا من أفكار مافي فايده الانفصال بتزايد

والسبب مو مثل ما قالوا انو الزواج التقليدي لا

السبب ثااااني  :bigsmile:  بعد هذا يبي لي اسويه موضوع للنقاش واوضع افكاري  :toung: 






> *باحثون أميركيون يحذرون من إنتشار وبائي للخرف في الولايات المتحدة*



يمكن السبب في معيشتهم ونوعية المأكل

اني ملاحظه انو الشخص اللي يعيش في منطقه ريفيه أو جبليه ويعتمد في أكله عالاشياء الطبيعيه

وفي مشاويره على رجليه أكثر ويكون كثير الحركه  تلاقي انو عمره يكون اطول وصحته افضل لا امراض ولا خرف  :toung: 






> *موجة تسونامي بارتفاع 80 سم تجتاح شبه جزيرة في روسيا*
> 
> ذكرت مصادر رصد أن موجة تسونامي بارتفاع 80 سم اجتاحت شبه جزيرة في روسيا. وكانت روسيا حذرت من موجات تسونامي يصل الى ارتفاع مترين قد تجتاح سواحلها على خلفية الزلزال الذي ضرب تشيلي وبلغت قوته 8.3 درجات.
> 
> 
> الله يستر ما توصل لبلادنا موجات اكبر




الله الحافظ 




> *الكشف عن شبكة من أطباء سوريين وطبيب لبناني يتاجرون بالأطفال*



العالم كلماله وينحدر 

من سيء الى أسوا وشوي شوي رح تلاقي المفاهيم تغيرت والقيم صارت شيء من الماضي

ورح يصير كل فعل سيء وقبيح عاااادي ويمكن حتى جميل 

والناس اللي تعترض رح يـُطلق عليهم مسمى الرجعيين واعداء التطور  :huh: 


قرأت اسم سوريا ضمن قائمة افدح الزلازل بالعالم 

أول مره اعرف انو سوريا تعرضت لزلزال وكنت الامس تقريبا استغربت وجود خبر يفيد بتوقع تعرض سوريا لهزه اعتقد 

الله يحفظ البلاد والعباد .. ومثل ماتقول الوالده (عبيده وتحت ايده)

ياارب يحفظ سوريا لأجل العقيله زينب سلام الله عليها وتدوم في عز ورخاء وأمن وأمان

وسائر بلاد المسلمين .


تسلم باباتي عالجهد برغم الوضع عندك وسوء الاحوال الجويه ومشاغلك

الا انك كنت معانا وقدمت النشره .. ياارب يحفظك ولاننحرم من فيوضات عطائك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاااس ..

يعافيك حبيبتي

الشكر لتواصلك وجميل حضورك

لاخلا ولا عدم منه

يوفقك ربي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القبض على أسيوي أرسل رسائل عبر جواله لزوجة آخر لتكوين  علاقة غير شرعية بالدمام





باشر قسم الثقبه بشرطة محافظة الخبر التحقيق في بلاغ مقيم آسيوي تضمن ادعاءه إلى  أحد مواطنيه بإزعاج زوجته بواسطة الهاتف الخلوي وإرسال رسائل نصيه غير لائقة بهدف  تكوين علاقة غير شرعية معها.
وقد قام قبل قسم التحريات والبحث الجنائي بالقبض  على المذكور والبالغ من العمر 23 عاما وتبين أنه من نفس جنسيته وتم إيقافه وجار  إحالته وارفاق ملف القضية إلى دائرة التحقيق والإدعاء العام بالمحافظة لإكمال اللازم  بحقه حسب الاختصاص.
من جهه اخرى  أبلغ مواطن قسم شرطة شمال الدمام عن تعرض شقته  للسرقة بعد أن فقد مفاتحيها،حيث أكتشف أنها قد سرق منها أجهزة الكترونية بالإضافة  إلى هاتفه الخلوي.
وقد وجه الاتهام إلى حدثين في السابعة عشر من العمر بسرقة  الشقة،وبالانتقال إلى موقع الحادث والمعاينة لم يلاحظ أي آثار عنف أو تكسير واتخذ  اللازم وجرى ضبط المدعى عليهما وبعثهما إلى دار الملاحظة الاجتماعية بموجب الاختصاص  لإجراء التحقيقات معهما هناك.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

* رجل يستنجد بأبنائه لضرب  آخر* 


فتحت شرطة محافظة حفر الباطن تحقيقاً في بلاغ تقدم به مواطن 65سنة  عن حدوث مضاربة بينه ومواطن آخر 77 سنة بسبب خلافات، أسفر ذلك عن إصابته في إحدى  عينيه، وفي اليوم التالي وأثناء خروجه من منزله لحق به المدعى عليه برفقة أبنائه  واستوقفوه واعتدوا عليه بالضرب، نتج عن ذلك إصابة في الرأس، نقل على أثرها لمستشفى  الملك خالد العام، وحالته الصحية جيدة. 

وقال المتحدث الإعلامي بشرطة  المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني أن تم ضبط المدعى عليهم من قبل رجال التحريات  وتبين أنهم ثلاثة تراوحت أعمارهم بين 23-48 سنة، اتخذ اللازم وتم إيقافهم والبحث لا  يزال جارياً عن المتسبب الأول في المضاربة والبحث والتحقيق جاريان.

 :notrust:  فشلتوا العالم كبار وتتهاوشوا  :bigsmile:  عيييب عليكم ياحلوين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*تحذير رسمي: ملاعب مهد الذهب مسمومة*




أوصت لجنة رسمية من إمارة المدينة المنورة بمنع استخدام المنطقة المحاذية لمنجم مهد  الذهب كملاعب رياضية وبخاصة في جهة السور الشرقي مع العمل على تثبيت التربة  والاستعاضة عنها بمواقع أخرى توفرها بلدية محافظة مهد الذهب.
جاء ذلك في أعقاب  تشكيل لجنة بتوجيه من أمير المنطقة الأمير عبدالعزيز بن ماجد بعد تأكيد دراسة  متخصصة تلوث تربة المحافظة بالمواد الثقيلة السامة المضرة بالإنسان والحيوان  والنبات بسبب تطاير الغبار من المنجم الذي يبعد عشرات الأمتار عن منازل المواطنين،  وبحسب دراسة أجراها عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الملك سعود الدكتور عبدالله الفراج فإن  التربة المحيطة بمنجم مهد الذهب ملوثة.
وشملت توصيات اللجنة تكوين لجنة من  المحافظة والجهات المختصة لإعداد برنامج تثقيفي بيئي للمواطنين بما فيهم الأطفال  والنساء لبيان كيفية تقليل خطورة التعرض للغبار في المنطقة، إضافة إلى تولي شركة  معادن الدعم المادي للبرنامج والرفع بنتائجه لإمارة المنطقة. كما أكدت التوصيات على  أن تقوم مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية بدراسة شاملة لتقييم الوضع البيئي  واستكمال الجوانب البيئية التي لم تشملها الدراسات السابقة كأوجه التلوث التي تصاحب  عمليات التعدين مثل (مركبات السيانيد والغازات المتطايرة) والأوجه التي يمكن أن  تتأثر بتلك الملوثات مثل (الهواء والحيوان والإنسان). 
وخلصت اللجنة إلى عمل  دراسة بالتعاون مع وزارة الصحة بحصر الأمراض ذات النسب العالية في المحافظة  ومقارنتها مع النسب المحلية والعالمية وتقديم التقرير للإمارة، وكذلك تكوين فريق  عمل من الإمارة والأرصاد وحماية البيئة والبترول والثروة المعدنية وجامعة الملك  سعود ومدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية وشركة معادن للاطلاع على الإدارة  البيئية بالمنجم ووضع الحلول العاجلة لتخفيف الأضرار البيئية وإعادة تأهيل المناطق  الملوثة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قتل مواطن أمام أبنائه الـ 4 بعد صلاة الجمعة



شهدت محافظة القنفذة جريمة قتل وقعت بعد صلاة الجمعة مباشرة أمس الأول، راح ضحيتها  مواطن في العقد الرابع من العمر أمام أعين أبنائه الأربعة الذين كانوا يرافقونه  أثناء مغادرتهم المسجد. 
وأوضح مدير شرطة حرب وبني عيسى الرائد عبد الله البحري،  أنه تم إلقاء القبض على الجاني في يوم الحادثة، مبينا أن أقوال الجاني صدقت شرعا في  المحكمة العامة في القنفذة أمس.
وقال شهود عيان إن الجاني باغت المجني عليه  أثناء خروجه من المسجد برفقة أبنائه الأربعة، حيث دعا المجني عليه بكنيته، وبمجرد  أن التفت إليه باغته بأربع رصاصات استقرت في الذراع اليمنى والصدر والرأس والوجه.  
وأوضحت مصادر مطلعة أن الجاني هرب من موقع الحادثة متجها نحو مركز شرطة سبت  الجارة التابعة لشرطة القنفذة، وسلم نفسه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و  دهس طالبة ثانوي صباح هذا اليوم في محافظة طريف

تعرضت طالبه في المرحله الثانويه صباح هذا اليوم الى حادثة دهس وهي في طريقها الى  المدرسه ، من قبل شاب متهور ، هذا وقد تجمهر مجموعه من الناس حول الفتاه وهي ملقاة  على الأرض ووجود دورية أمن عندهم ولم يسعفها أحد بحجة انتظار سيارة الاسعاف ، إلى  ان ترجل احد الشباب من سيارته ووضعها بالسياره وذهب بها مسرعاً الى قسم الطوارئ في  مستشفى طريف العام . <<  :bigsmile:  الفارس المنقذ

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الكاتب المصري اسامة انور عكاشة : الوليد بن طلال على استعداد للتحالف مع الشيطان

 

يتعرض في هذه الفتره الكاتب والروائي المصري اسامه انور عكاشه للنقد بل لهجوم اعلامي

حيث تم وصفه بالكاتب المثير للجدل والباحث عن التصاريح العاريه وذلك بعد تصريح أو على الاصح رد له

على  استفسار احد الاعلامين المصريين حول تصريحات الامير الاخيرة بعدما وصف شركته روتانا  بأضخم شركة انتاج في العالم العربي قائلا : "من هو الوليد؟، وهل هو الوليد بن طلال، أم هو  الوليد بن كوهين؟" .
جاء ذلك فى تعقيبه على خبر شراكه (الوليد ومردوخ) فى شركة  قنوات روتانا، تحدثت عنه صحيفة اليوم السابع المصرية حيث طرح عكاشة تساؤلات أخرى عن  هوية تلك الصفقة، وعلاقة الوليد بن طلال بما يسمى بالقومية العربية.
فثارت حفيظت المتملقين للأمراء والسلاطين وكانت الفرصه متاحه لهم للبحث عن قديم عكاشه وخلط الاوراق
فأعادوا الحديث حول تصريحات قديمه لنفس الكاتب عن الصحابي عمر بن العاص  قائلين :
الكاتب المصري المثير للجدل و كعادته في البحث عن التصاريح العارية التي يعشقها هو  واشباهه تطاول في السابق على الصحابي الجليل عمر بن العاص عندما ادلى بتصريحات عن  شخصية عمرو بن العاص، ونعته بأوصاف اعتبرها الكثيرون لا تليق بأحد صحابة الرسول ،  الأمر الذي أحدث ضجة حينها في الأوساط الدينية في مصر وفي العالم الاسلامي . حينما  تفاعلت الأزمة أكثر، بعدما أعلن عكاشة عبر برنامج "القاهرة اليوم" الذي بثته قناة  "أوربت" الفضائية بعد تصريحاته الصحفية على الهواء مباشرة تمسكه برأيه، ساخراً من  محاوره الداعية الإسلامي الشيخ خالد الجندي الذي عارض عكاشة من غير قصد، إذ تساءل  عكاشة قائلاً: "هو لما يكون ده رأينا في عمرو بن العاص أبقى خرجت عن الإسلام أو  أنكرت ما هو معلوم من الدين؟ ", وقال أيضاً (إن ابن العاص لا يستحق أن يمجد في عمل  درامي من تأليفه) ثم قوله الأكثر جدلاً: (إنني لو قدمت شخصية عمرو بن العاص سأظهره  "أفاقاً") ثم إضاف: (لأنه من أحقر الشخصيات في تاريخ الإسلامي) :bigsmile:  .

 :bigsmile:  ياساده ياامراء اتركوا الناس تتحدث وتعبر عن آرائها 
والله ياعكاشه لو يطولوك لسووك شاورما  :toung: 
اذا ماخانتني الذاكره عكاشه هو مؤلف المسلسل الجميل ليالي الحلميه  :toung:  بحبوو  أوي

تمت صياغة الخبر بقلمي .. شمعه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

توقعات بضربة عسكرية أمريكية وإسرائيلية لطهران





قالت مصادر عسكرية أمريكية مطلعة اليوم أن هناك احتمالات واردة بتوجيه عسكرية  أمريكية لطهران من باب الضربات الوقائية لوقف أنشطتها النووية.
وتأتي تصريحات  المسئولين العسكريين إلى عدم استجابة طهران مؤخرا للمطالب الدولية لوقف الأنشطة  النووية كافة بدون شرط أو قيد.
ويدلل على مصداقية التصريحات الأمريكية ما قامت  به الحكومة الإسرائيلية اعتباراً من اليوم بتوزيع الآلاف من أقنعة الغاز الواقية  لمواطنيها في المدن الإسرائيلية تحسبا لهجمات بأسلحة جرثومية وكيميائية من  إيران،حيث أعلن متحدث عسكري إسرائيلي أن توزيع أقنعة واقية من الغاز تدريجيا على  المدنيين تحسبا لهجمات بأسلحة جرثومية وكيميائية بدأ اليوم الأحد.
وأشار المسئول  اليهودي أن عملية التوزيع ستتم تدريجيا ووفقا لقرار من الحكومة الإسرائيلية ستتوسع  عملية التوزيع لتشمل كافة السكان. 
وقامت رئاسة الأركان الإسرائيلية هذا الأسبوع  بعملية واسعة لاختبار القدرات العملانية في صفوف الوحدات النظامية وجنود الاحتياط  في حال اندلاع نزاع على الحدود الشمالية لإسرائيل. 



الله أقدر ياامريكا 



الله أقوى يا اسرائيل


الله أعظم كيد وأشد انتقام

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الاطاحة بسائق مصري حاول اختطاف إمراة بينبع





تعرضت إمراة في العقد الثالث من عمرها إلى اعتداء ومحاولة اختطاف من قبل وافد مصري  الجنسية يعمل سائق نقل خاص وذلك بالقرب من سوق تجاري كبير شمال ينبع .
وفور تلقي  العمليات بلاغاً بالحادثة هرعت الدوريات الأمنية إلى الموقع وعثر على السيدة مغشياً  عليها وملابسها ممزقة وتم نقلها عن طريق إسعاف الهلال الأحمر إلى مستشفى ينبع العام  وحالتها سيئة وعمل رجال الأمن على تطويق المكان وإغلاق المنافذ وخلال وقت قياسي جدا  تم إلقاء القبض على الجاني في مكان قريب من موقع جريمته وإحالته إلى الجهات الأمنية  التي بدورها أخضعته إلى تحقيقات مكثفة تمهيداً لتقديمه إلى المحاكمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لحقت بهم قبل وصول النيران لشقتهم

سعودية تنقذ أبناءها برميهم من النافذة



تمكنت سيدة سعودية من إنقاذ حياة أطفالها بعد اشتعال النيران في الشقة التي يقطنون  بها، حيث أسرعت السيدة  بإخراجهم من النافذة للوصول لأحد الملاحق المجاورة  ولحقت بهم قبل أن تصل النيران للشقة. 
وكانت فرق الدفاع المدني باشرت ظهر اليوم الأحد حريقاً في مدخل إحدى الشقق  المفروشة، وتمكنت فرقتان من الدفاع المدني من الدخول إلى الشقة المحترقة لإنقاذ  سكانها إلا أنهم لم يعثروا على السكان الذين خرجوا من نافذة مطلة على أحد الملاحق  المجاورة.

وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي باسم الدفاع المدني بجدة النقيب عبد الله العمري أنه تم  نقل الجميع إلى المستشفى حيث تعرضت إحدى البنات لكسر، فيما أصيب البقية بجروح  طفيفة، مشيراً إلى أنه تم إخلاء المبنى من جميع نزلائه وتمت السيطرة على الحريق ومن  ثم سمح للنزلاء بالعودة إلى شققهم، فيما بدأت فرق التحقيق بمتابعة الحالة لمعرفة  ملابسات الحادث.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

للمرة الثانية خلال الشهر الحالي ..ودراسة لوضع حواجز

أمواج الخليج تغمر شاطئ عزيزية الخبر بعمق 500 متر



تسببت الرياح التي تعرضت لها المنطقة الشرقية خلال اليومين الماضيين في امتداد  أمواج الخليج العربي إلى خارج حدودها البحرية صباح اليوم متجاوزة بذلك الرصيف  البحري على شاطئ العزيزية بمحافظة الخبر. 
 وطغت خلالها مياه البحر على مساحة واسعة من اليابسة تجاوزت 500 متر على حدود  الطريق السريع, وتعرض أكثر من 200 كشك  وعدد من الدرجات النارية وسيارة لبيع المواد  الغذائية للغرق على الشاطئ.

 كما أدت المياه الغزيرة إلى صعوبة الوصول للمنطقة التي كانت محلاً لنزهة زوار  البحر وكذلك إلى مواقع الأكشاك التجارية والدبابات الصحراوية الواقعة على  الشاطئ.

من جانبه قال العقيد محمد الغامدي الناطق الإعلامي في حرس الحدود في المنطقة  الشرقية "إن امتداد أمواج البحر الذي حدث على شواطئ العزيزية صباح اليوم كان ظاهرة  مد وجزر طبيعية نتيجة الرياح التي هبت مساء يوم الجمعة وأدت إلى ارتفاع منسوب  المياه وامتداده على اليابسة".

وأشار إلى أن منطقة العزيزية منخفضة نسبياً عن بقية شواطئ المنطقة الشرقية،  منوها بأنه لم تسجل أي حالات غرق أو إصابات أو ما يستدعي تدخل دوريات حرس الحدود  جراء هذا المد، خاصة أن هناك تنسيقاً دائماً بين قيادة حرس الحدود وبين الرئاسة  العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة.

وبين العقيد الغامدي أن قيادة حرس الحدود تدرس مع الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد  وحماية البيئة وأمانة المنطقة الشرقية إمكانية وضع حواجز في منطقة العزيزة لصد  امتداد أمواج البحر على اليابسة. 

يذكر أن هذه المرة هي الثانية خلال شهر فبراير التي تمتد فيها أمواج البحر على  شاطئ العزيزية، حيث امتدت في يوم 5 فبراير من هذا الشهر بمسافة 500 متر على حدود  الطريق السريع, وتسببت في خسائر لأصحاب الأكشاك والمشاريع الصغيرة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أطباء أمريكيون طلبوا من الأم إجهاضه لموته المؤكد..
وطبيب من القطيف يصنع الأمل



احتفل الطفل حسين بعيد  ميلاده الثالث وفي جسده كلية جديدة أهدته إياها والدته بعد ثلاث سنوات قضاها بين  المستشفيات، وبعد معاناة طويلة عاشتها الأم في التنقل بين المستشفيات لإقناع  الأطباء بعدم إجهاض طفلها الذي أكدوا لها وهو جنين في بطنها وجود خلل في الكلى لن  يسمح له بالحياة، وتنقلت الأم بين الأطباء في أمريكا لتعود للوطن بعد أن عجزت عن  إيجاد طبيب يعطيها أملا في حياة طفلها الذي انتظرته سنوات، لتصطدم بتقارير الأطباء  حول استحالة حياته، مؤكدين لها أن نسبة حياة الجنين  صفر.
وبعد عودتها قررت البحث عن طبيب يعطيها الأمل في حياة طفلها، إلا أنها واجهت ما  واجهته في أمريكا، وأثناء دخولها مستشفى القطيف المركزي لولادة الطفل أعطاها  الدكتور صالح الشرفاء استشاري مسالك الأطفال بعض الأمل في احتمال تمكنهم من مساعدة  الطفل على الحياة، وبعد أن وضعت طفلها الذي كان وزنه يبلغ كيلو جراما واحدا فقط  تولى الدكتور الشرفاء الإشراف على حالته ليجري له  عملية نادرة، وهي أول عملية غسيل كلى لطفل وليد، لتبدأ بعدها نسب حياة الطفل  حسين ترتفع، ويزداد الأمل لدى والدته التي رفضت الاقتناع بتقرير الأطباء بانعدام  فرص الحياة لديه.
تقول الأم: “حملت بحسين بعد فترة طويلة من زواجي، وقد كنت أنا  ووالده سعيدين بهذا الحمل، إلا أني فوجئت وأنا في شهري السادس من الحمل بتشخيص  الطبيب وجود خلل في الكلى لدى الطفل؛ ما سيؤدي لموته المؤكد قبل الولادة أو  أثناءها، وهو التشخيص الذي رفضت الاقتناع به، فاتجهت لأكثر من طبيب، وكلهم أعطوني  الإجابة نفسها، وبعد أن عدت للوطن قررت أن أتابع باقي حملي في مستشفى القطيف  المركزي، وهناك بدا لي أمل جديد في حياة طفلي”.

أما والد حسين الذي كان ينظر لأصغر طفل رآه في حياته،  فلا يزال يتذكر أول مرة رأى فيها طفله بعد الولادة، وكان حجمه قريبا من راحة اليد،  والطبيب يخبره بإجراء عملية غسيل كلى له، وهو غير مستوعب كيف سيتمكن الأطباء من  إنقاذ طفل بهذا الحجم؛ إلا أن البشرى التي حملها لهم الطبيب بعد إجراء العملية رفعت  معدلات الأمل لديهم، وزادت من تعلقهم بالصغير الذي كبر سريعا في رعاية والدته التي  لم تدخر جهدا في العناية به ولم تتردد في منحه كليتها، رغم تردد بعض أفراد عائلتها  في قبول هذا القرار، إلا أنها أصرت أن يعيش حسين بكليتها.
ويصف الدكتور صالح الشرفاء استشاري المسالك البولية  وكلى الأطفال  بمستشفى القطيف المركزي، أم حسين بالمرأة المجاهدة التي دائما ما يضرب المثل بها،  ويعتبرها قدوة للكثير من الأمهات اللاتي ينتظر أبناؤهن زراعة الكلى منهن ولا يزال  الكثير منهن يشعرن بالتردد، مشيرا إلى أن إحدى الأمهات قررت منح ابنها كليتها ووقعت  على أوراق الموافقة بعد رؤيتها حسين ووالدته بعد عملية الزرع، حيث أصبحت أم حسين  المثل الذي يضربه أطباء الكلى في المستشفى أمام الأمهات اللاتي يشعرن بتردد في منح  أبنائهن الكلى؛ إما خوفا من الأهل الذين يعترضون على هذا القرار، أو خوفا على حياة  الأطفال الآخرين إذا تأثرت الأم بالعملية.
ويقول والد حسين: “أصبح الدكتور صالح  جزءا من عائلتنا؛ ففي داخلنا شعور بكونه جزءا من حياة حسين؛ فهو لا يتقبل سواه من  الأطباء ويتعامل معه كما يتعامل معي”.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*سابك: زيادة أسعار قضبان الحديد 100ريال للطن اعتبارا من  الغد*


**


قررت الشركة السعودية للصناعات الأساسية "سابك" تعديل أسعار منتجات الصلب الطويلة  من قضبان التسليح ولفات الأسلاك بإضافة مائة ريال للطن المتري اعتباراً من يوم غد  الاثنين 15 ربيع الأول 1431هـ.
وأبلغ المهندس عبدالعزيز بن سليمان الحميد نائب  الرئيس التنفيذي للمعادن في سابك أن هذه الزيادة جاءت نتيجة ارتفاع تكلفة الإنتاج  على مستوى العالم , نظراً لارتفاع أسعار المواد الخام بما في ذلك الحديد الخام  والخردة, الأمر الذي انعكس بدوره على أسعار المنتجات النهائية المعروضة في أسواق  المملكة والمنطقة الخليجية .
وأفاد المهندس الحميد أن هذا التعديل في الأسعار  يتماشى مع المستجدات العالمية, ويواكب مستوى أسعار المنتجات الطويلة في المنطقة,  حفاظاً على التوازن في مستويات العرض والطلب, وتعزيز استقرار سوق الحديد  السعودي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صحيفة مصرية : مغربية تتعرى في مطار القاهرة الدولي وأقدمت على تقبيل واحتضان  كفيلها السعودي بصورة مثيرة 



قالت احد الصحف  المصرية أن قاعة الترانزيت بمطار القاهرة الدولي شهدت  يوم أمس  السبت ما وصفته " مشهدا ساخنا أو للكبار فقط بلغة السينما". 

وعلى ذمة  الصحيفة المصرية قامت فتاة مغربية بخلع الجزء الأسفل من ملابسها الخارجية وأقدمت  على تقبيل واحتضان كفيلها السعودي بصورة مثيرة والذي كانت برفقته في رحلتهما من  المغرب إلى الرياض عبر مطار القاهرة الدولي. 

وعندما أقدمت الفتاة المغربية  على تنفيذ "المشهد الساخن" حاول مرافقها السعودي تغطيتها بعباءتها، وعلى الفور طلب  من سلطات المطار استدعاء طبيب الحجر الصحي الذي أفاد بعد توقيع الكشف عليها بأنها  تعانى من حالة نفسية، وتم تقديم العلاج اللازم لها وعزلها عن الركاب حتى عادت إلى  حالتها الطبيعية وسمحت سلطات مطار القاهرة الدولي بسفرها بعد تحسن حالتها برفقة  كفيلها. 

الله يستر اذا وصلت مطارالرياض شنو ممكن تسوي  :toung: 
هذا اولها  :lol: لو كنت مكان كفيلها والله ارجعها بلدها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 11 و24 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة  الحراره /18مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 45  %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /جنوبيه شرقيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------

